# Too much water movement?



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently purchased a 29 gallon tank which included an under ground gravel filter, an Aquaclear 402 (50) and a Profile 601.

I didn't want my filtration to be based on just the UGF, but I wanted to use it along with the power heads since the items came with the tank.

So to go along with the UGF/Powerheads I purchased a HOB Aqua Clear 50 filter.

I set everything up and began my tank cycle last week and everything seems to be progressing.

I'd like to stock the tank with 9-11 Cardinal's, a male and female Dwarf Chiclid (Apistogramma Cacatuoides) and 5-6 Corys.

I also intend to plant the tank.

The Aqua Clear Power Head is moving the water around pretty good and I wanted your thoughts/opinions:

Do I have too much water movement in my tank and how would you know?

Thanks.....


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

If it were me I would remove the under gravel filter, I'm not a fan they are kinda out dated and your going to have a problem planting your aquarium, it will disrupt your plant roots and can accumulate lots of fish waste under it. You could leave it it will not kill your fish but today there are just way better ways for filtration. Just some stuff to think about. 

If you see your fish are having a hard time swimming you have to much flow, you also don't want your plants coming up rooted. You should be able to turn the flow down on the power head if needed. I think you will be fine with the power head and HOB, run the under gravel filter if you really want to. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

The UGF is fine as long as you do a weekly gravel siphon to keep sludge from plugging the media (gravel). An exception would be if your planning to grow live plants, then I wouldn't use it.
Adding the AC50 is fine, although over sized for a 29g. (I would throtle to lowest flow/maximum re-filtration). You don't need/want any power heads. I believe most fish will appreciate calmer waters.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with "just" an UGF for a tank. Kept tanks that way for years. However, you do not want a UGF with a planted tank. Most plants do not like that much water flow around the roots.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

You have way too much filtration and water movement for the listed fish (and plants too for that matter). In a 29g I would only use a dual sponge filter or a small internal filter with just a sponge/pad insert.

Cardinal tetra do not appreciate water currents. I have a group in a 5-foot tank with a canister filter that is set up to provide a decent current at one end because I have a trio of spotted woodcats living in a chunk of wood and they need come water current. The cardinals rarely venture down to that end of the tank, but remain among the plants at the far end 4-5 feet away. The sole reason is water flow.

Make sure you have floating plants for the cardinals (and other fish too for that matter). Cardinal tetra have what one writer called a light phobia. And very soft acidic water. You can read more in our profiles, click the shaded name.

Byron.


----------

